# Rundle's Agility Progression



## CAROLINA MOM

That's fantastic, looks like so much fun for her.


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's fantastic, looks like so much fun for her.


She seemed quite excited when she realized where she was getting out of the car this week, and was having a great time in class! I'm feeling really good about continuing in agility with her :smile2:


----------



## cwag

That looks so fun. I'm in on a wait list for the next "working as partners" class which is the first in a series of agility training classes near me. Rukie may be too much of a couch potato, but we'll see. Thanks for sharing the video. Good job Rundle!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She will probably get even more excited the next time you go, they always know where they are. 

Have fun!


----------



## Rundlemtn

cwag said:


> That looks so fun. I'm in on a wait list for the next "working as partners" class which is the first in a series of agility training classes near me. Rukie may be too much of a coach potato, but we'll see. Thanks for sharing the video. Good job Rundle!


We are both having so much fun! Rundle is energetic, but, not as high energy as some of the border collies in her class. But, we are very connected, and she is eager to please, so, we are working quite well together as a team. I felt like this week, sometimes she was outperforming her higher energy peers, because her focus was that much better. In agility speed is definitely part of it, but, its not everything.


----------



## ArkansasGold

How old is Rundle? And is this her first introduction to agility period? As in she's never seen an agility course before last week? She looks like a natural either way!

I am wondering because I do Rally with my pup, but multiple people have told me they think he would do great in agility because he's so happy and energetic and loves to learn. He is roughly 2.5 and we are in a competition Rally class right now, but I'm considering doing agility at some point in his future after we get all of the Rally - and MAYBE, big maybe Obedience - titles that I want.


----------



## Rundlemtn

maegan0412 said:


> How old is Rundle? And is this her first introduction to agility period? As in she's never seen an agility course before last week? She looks like a natural either way!
> 
> I am wondering because I do Rally with my pup, but multiple people have told me they think he would do great in agility because he's so happy and energetic and loves to learn. He is roughly 2.5 and we are in a competition Rally class right now, but I'm considering doing agility at some point in his future after we get all of the Rally - and MAYBE, big maybe Obedience - titles that I want.


Rundle just turned 3 in December. We have never done a class together before, and she has never seen an agility course or agility equipment prior to last week. I'm am amazed at how well she is doing, and how quickly she is picking it up! I have never done rally, but, I can say that I am having a blast doing agility with her. It has been amazing seeing her tackle tunnels, jumps and the A-frame this week. I can't wait to see what next week has in store. Ultimately, I would love to earn agility titles with her. But, its only week 2, so, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself! :wink2:


----------



## Wicky

Looks like she is having w blast!!!


----------



## KKaren

Oh how great! Rundle looks like she is having fun!


----------



## Our3dogs

I loved doing agility with our girl many years ago. I would watch shows and the weave polls and think - no way my girl will ever do those. It is so exciting when they start to do them, and then all of a sudden they are doing them on their own. Have a great time!


----------



## Kalhayd

How fun!! Go, Rundle!!


----------



## mylissyk

Good girl! It's so much fun!


----------



## Eclipse

Looks like she's doing great! Agility gets addicting very quickly. =)


----------



## jennretz

Rundle looks like she's having a terrific time.


----------



## Neeko13

Great job Rundle!!!!! Mom too!!!! Looks like fun....


----------



## Rundlemtn

Our3dogs said:


> I loved doing agility with our girl many years ago. I would watch shows and the weave polls and think - no way my girl will ever do those. It is so exciting when they start to do them, and then all of a sudden they are doing them on their own. Have a great time!


Weave poles is probably the one I am most anxious about. She can weave between my legs, but, that's pretty different from 12 poles! I will be very excited if/when she "gets it".


----------



## Rundlemtn

Eclipse said:


> Looks like she's doing great! Agility gets addicting very quickly. =)


So addicting! We are having an absolute blast. Look forward to the class every week. I already contacted the trainers about continuing in the Novice class following these 6wks.


----------



## Eclipse

The weaves make me anxious too. I'm working on re-teaching them to increase speed, independence, and drive since Penny will pop out of the weaves at trials if she sees people moving or there's a barsetter at the end of the poles. It's really fun to watch fast dogs in the weaves.


----------



## ArkansasGold

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle just turned 3 in December. We have never done a class together before, and she has never seen an agility course or agility equipment prior to last week. I'm am amazed at how well she is doing, and how quickly she is picking it up! I have never done rally, but, I can say that I am having a blast doing agility with her. It has been amazing seeing her tackle tunnels, jumps and the A-frame this week. I can't wait to see what next week has in store. Ultimately, I would love to earn agility titles with her. But, its only week 2, so, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself! :wink2:


It's amazing that she picked it up so fast! I hope your classes keep going well and I bet you will have some titles on her in no time! Rally is pretty fun if you ever want to do something a little more obedience related. It's a lot less rigid than traditional obedience and you can talk to your dog the whole time, which makes it more fun.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle has been doing so well. She has now completed 4wks of agility training. We reached a bit of a road block with the teeter. I don't think she understood what we wanted, and the more the instructor tried to handle her, the more she shut down. She's a sensitive girl. I knew she needed a slower approach. So, I came home and asked my fiancé to build her a 12 inch wide walk, so that I could first teach her to balance on a narrow path, before adding the teetering element. He will convert it into a teeter after a couple more days. As you can see: 






after just a couple of training sessions, she is doing so much better! My proud moment this week was when the training instructor was watching us, and said to me, "she is so connected to you!" I can hardly think of a better compliment. Love my girlie, Rundle.


----------



## Wicky

Ah she is so fab. Sona lacks some confidence with the seesaw too (a sensitive girl who worries about the movement ). At our sunday class they have a very small one and Sona has got much better with it. However at our thursday class we went to do a bigger one and I don’t know if it is because she didn’t listen to the command and confused it with the dog walk or because she had gotten used to the very small one but she flew over it And freaked herself out. She took a more sensible approach after that! Rundle will be running over it soon in no time!


----------



## Eclipse

That looks great! Penny felt scared of the teeter at first too. We had to have the instructor hold the end of the teeter and drop her gradually. Even with that, it wasn't until I made a homemade teeter that she mastered the obstacle.

If you're going to make it a full-fledged teeter, I would recommend buying some sand and paint. When the first layer of paint is wet, spread sand on top of the sand and let it dry. Repeat with a second coat to give traction and reduce slipping. I used a product similar to sand, specifically designed to add grip, but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## aesthetic

We use wobble boards at my training place to help desensitize dogs to the movement. Have you tried one of those? We started Kaizer on one of those because he's also hesitant about balancing on things that move. We haven't yet progressed to a full teeter, but I haven't been focusing on agility as much.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wicky said:


> Ah she is so fab. Sona lacks some confidence with the seesaw too (a sensitive girl who worries about the movement ). At our sunday class they have a very small one and Sona has got much better with it. However at our thursday class we went to do a bigger one and I don’t know if it is because she didn’t listen to the command and confused it with the dog walk or because she had gotten used to the very small one but she flew over it And freaked herself out. She took a more sensible approach after that! Rundle will be running over it soon in no time!


Thanks Wicky! Helpful to hear from a fellow sensitive dog owner! I look forward to the day when I see Rundle flying over these spooky obstacles :wink2:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Eclipse said:


> That looks great! Penny felt scared of the teeter at first too. We had to have the instructor hold the end of the teeter and drop her gradually. Even with that, it wasn't until I made a homemade teeter that she mastered the obstacle.
> 
> If you're going to make it a full-fledged teeter, I would recommend buying some sand and paint. When the first layer of paint is wet, spread sand on top of the sand and let it dry. Repeat with a second coat to give traction and reduce slipping. I used a product similar to sand, specifically designed to add grip, but I can't remember what it was called.


Hi Eclipse,
This is really helpful! I'm glad you found that making your own help with training! We will definitely add some grip to the teeter for her.


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> We use wobble boards at my training place to help desensitize dogs to the movement. Have you tried one of those? We started Kaizer on one of those because he's also hesitant about balancing on things that move. We haven't yet progressed to a full teeter, but I haven't been focusing on agility as much.


I haven't thought of a wobble board. Great suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well, that's that. Rundle loves some parts of agility (jumps, tunnels), but, positively HATES other parts (bridge, teeter). I can't see us continuing to do something that makes her miserable. So, trying to think of what our next step will be. Possibly nose work?


----------



## cwag

Aww, that's too bad, but if it's not fun for her there's no point in pushing it.


----------



## Rundlemtn

cwag said:


> Aww, that's too bad, but if it's not fun for her there's no point in pushing it.


I feel the same. I really enjoyed it, but, the trainer agreed with me. Rundle doesn't have the agility dog fire. Smart yes, but, not bold and brazen enough for this sport. Maybe with my next dog. But, for now, I will enjoy Rundle for who she is and all she has to offer. 

Thanks for following our short journey into this sport.


----------



## Wicky

Ah that’s a pity! What about hoopers?


----------



## rabernet

Nosework or tracking should be a lot of fun for her! How about dock diving when it gets warmer? Or lure coursing? 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy just closed registration for this session, but Nosework 101 starts on April 1st (registration will start mid-March). But you can read this and start getting supplies if you think you'd be interested in trying (under Pre-requisite and supplies tab). 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/14305

Also - their sample course is Nosework, so you can see what their class structure is like. I'd recommend "auditing" the class at Bronze if you've never taken a Fenzi class before. 

Check out Lectures and Class Forum at the bottom - that will show you how your class would be structured. 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/new-students/sample-course

Oh - just noticed they are also starting Tracking 101 in April as well: 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/17


----------



## ArkansasGold

3Pebs3 said:


> Well, that's that. Rundle loves some parts of agility (jumps, tunnels), but, positively HATES other parts (bridge, teeter). I can't see us continuing to do something that makes her miserable. So, trying to think of what our next step will be. Possibly nose work?


I don't know anything about nosework, except that it's supposed to be really fun. Have you tried Rally? We are having a blast in our Rally class and Rocket's focus/behavior in public has improved DRAMATICALLY since we started class. I have been wanting to try lure coursing with Rocket, but it's not a big thing down here. I think it would be fun and I think he has the drive to do it.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wicky said:


> Ah that’s a pity! What about hoopers?


I had never even heard of hoopers before! Thanks for sharing something new with me. But, after watching a video of it done, while impressive, it doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Neeko13

Sorry about Rundle....Im certain that Neeko couldnt do those two items either...we have a tunnel and the bars, but it would be hard to get him to do the teeter and bridge....good luck in finding something else...I've always wanted to do dock diving... MY Nitro could get some good air jumping in our pool, shame I didnt try that with him....


----------



## ceegee

3Pebs3 said:


> Well, that's that. Rundle loves some parts of agility (jumps, tunnels), but, positively HATES other parts (bridge, teeter). I can't see us continuing to do something that makes her miserable. So, trying to think of what our next step will be. Possibly nose work?


Oh, that's really sad!

FWIW, I do think the problem here isn't Rundle, or you: it's the way you were taught. Learning the teeter has to be a very gradual thing: you would normally start either with the plank of the teeter supported by two tables, so the dog just walks across and there's no tipping motion, or with someone holding the end of the teeter so that it doesn't tip, and the dog just runs up, gets a treat and is lifted down. You would do that until the dog is comfortable with the plank, then you gradually start introducing the downward motion - by changing the height of the second table (an inch or two at a time), or by having the person holding the plank lowering it gently. Otherwise, you just freak the dog out: it doesn't matter how bold the dog is, they need to get used to the tipping motion gradually, until they understand that they are in control of it. And in any case, before they even start on the teeter, they should be comfortable with the dogwalk (bridge), at least at the lower height (18" from the ground). If you introduce both obstacles at once, and especially if there's any tipping motion on the teeter, they're going to think the dogwalk will tip too, because the entry plank looks the same as the teeter, and they're not going to like either obstacle. And for the dogwalk, you should never introduce it at full height: it must be dropped to its lower height.

You instinctively had exactly the right idea by having Rundle run over the plank on the ground at home. This is what your trainer should have been doing, for at least the first series of classes. And the trainer should _never _be the one to handle the dog over the teeter: it's vital that the dog trusts the handler, especially if it's a slightly nervous dog. If the dog gets the impression that it's being "forced" to do the obstacle, it's going to shut down. Slow and steady is the way to go.

You wouldn't find a dog more bold or brazen than my Ruby - she was a "9" on the bulldozer scale!! - but even she was tentative with the teeter for the first few months. My current dog, Duster, is a very sensitive soul - a "2" on the bulldozer scale - and we were very careful when teaching him the teeter. I would say he'd been learning agility for about four months when we started to introduce it, and he was comfortable on the dogwalk by then. It was a slow process (several months) because he's motion-sensitive (to the point that he dislikes riding in the car), but he's been able to master the obstacle and is now fine with it. I have a verbal cue when I send him on the teeter, so he knows what to expect and never confuses it with the dogwalk.

Anyway.

I hope you find an activity you like, but honestly, if you enjoy agility, I wouldn't be so quick to give it up. You definitely need a different training system, but almost all dogs, once they understand and are given time to get used to the obstacles, just love the sport. I've trained four dogs to national level over the years. They all had very different personalities (one brazen, one sensitive, one know-it-all and one laid-back), but they all ended up loving it. I have a friend who had the most timid border collie pup I've ever seen, and they ended up representing Canada at the world championships.

Best of luck, whatever you decide! Dog sports are addictive. My bank account will attest to that ...!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

3Pebs3 said:


> I feel the same. I really enjoyed it, but, the trainer agreed with me. Rundle doesn't have the agility dog fire. Smart yes, but, not bold and brazen enough for this sport. Maybe with my next dog. But, for now, I will enjoy Rundle for who she is and all she has to offer.
> 
> Thanks for following our short journey into this sport.


I'm sorry to hear this, but what you said-"I will enjoy Runde for who she is and all she has to offer" I believe is so important. 

You will find that one thing or maybe a few she'll really enjoy and she will excel.


----------



## Rundlemtn

ceegee said:


> Oh, that's really sad!
> 
> FWIW, I do think the problem here isn't Rundle, or you: it's the way you were taught.


Thank you for this post. I have been doing a lot of research since last night, and I think I made a rookie mistake. I chose this training facility because it was in my town/convenient to get to. But, in looking at it more closely, I don't think the individuals running it are certified trainers. The one leading our class does not compete. I agree that the introduction to the teeter was too hasty, and it has turned Rundle off from doing any narrow walks. It's unfortunate, and of course Rundle suffered from ignorance. She has taught me so much being my first dog that I will carry forward into the future. 

I do think we need a break from agility for the time being. Right now she is too stressed, and it is not enjoyable for her or me. I find its hurting our relationship rather than building it up. But, you're right in that dog sports are very addicting! I found that I really enjoyed taking a class, even though it was with the wrong people. After doing much research, I found what I think will be a much better training facility in the city. More expensive, but, with all things you get what your pay for. All the trainers are certified competitors: https://www.kayennakennels.ca
They use positive training techniques, and I feel will give Rundle a much better experience. Truthfully, Rundle is more of a thinker than athlete. So, I think I am going to try my hand at obedience with her. I am hoping that both her and I love it, and it works to her strengths. Seeing her happy, makes me happy!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Neeko13 said:


> Sorry about Rundle....Im certain that Neeko couldnt do those two items either...we have a tunnel and the bars, but it would be hard to get him to do the teeter and bridge....good luck in finding something else...I've always wanted to do dock diving... MY Nitro could get some good air jumping in our pool, shame I didnt try that with him....


Thank you. I am fairly certain that Rundle could learn these two things. But, with the way they were introduced, she is not enjoying agility right now. So, we will try our hand at something else. I don't think Rundle is athletic enough to excel at dock diving, but, she sure does love water! I think we will try obedience next. She has a wicked down stay, and is such a good listener!


----------



## Rundlemtn

maegan0412 said:


> I don't know anything about nosework, except that it's supposed to be really fun. Have you tried Rally? We are having a blast in our Rally class and Rocket's focus/behavior in public has improved DRAMATICALLY since we started class. I have been wanting to try lure coursing with Rocket, but it's not a big thing down here. I think it would be fun and I think he has the drive to do it.


We have not tried Rally. The next class I am thinking of taking is this one: https://www.kayennakennels.ca/copy-of-competition-obedience

Unlike our last class, certified competitors will teach us obedience and rally basics. I am really excited and hope this will be a much better experience for her!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Nosework or tracking should be a lot of fun for her! How about dock diving when it gets warmer? Or lure coursing?
> https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/17


I don't think Rundle has the build or athleticism to excel at lure coursing or dock diving. She's big and solid. Not fat, but, I mean big for a female golden. She weighs in at 75lbs. Last I heard, her brother weighs 92lbs. They are big, big dogs. I thought tracking or scent work would be fun, but, after talking it over with my fiancé we think she may be better suited for obedience work. She is smart as a whip, and very responsive to commands. I am going to enrol her in this class next:
https://www.kayennakennels.ca/copy-of-competition-obedience
With certified trainers this time, who only use positive techniques. I am hopeful that this will be a much better experience for her. And I will try not to think about the $200, because I am planning on getting married next year (gulp). The things we do for our babes!


----------



## Wicky

You will love obedience, mind you I found any dog sport I tried quite addictive!! Rally is so much fun too. I did think it was odd that you were doing seesaw so early but as I have no real experience I just thought it was a different way! We took a couple of agility lessons last January but Sona did not like some dogs in that particular group and got stressed and started to shut down so we dropped out. Restarted in May and she loved it. Trying something new that you both enjoy will be so much fun. Can’t wait to see some photos\videos of Rundle showing off whatever new skills she learns!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wicky said:


> You will love obedience, mind you I found any dog sport I tried quite addictive!! Rally is so much fun too. I did think it was odd that you were doing seesaw so early but as I have no real experience I just thought it was a different way! We took a couple of agility lessons last January but Sona did not like some dogs in that particular group and got stressed and started to shut down so we dropped out. Restarted in May and she loved it. Trying something new that you both enjoy will be so much fun. Can’t wait to see some photos\videos of Rundle showing off whatever new skills she learns!


Thanks! I am excited and will be sure to share her progress again. Just waiting for a reply from the group to see if I can get into the class. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rundlemtn

OK. So the obedience class was full, so Rally it is! Registered and begin on March 1! Whoohoo!!


----------



## jennretz

You’ll enjoy Rally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn

Sooooo, I am actually not enjoying Rally that much. Its not as fun as agility was for me or Rundle (except for the teeter of course). I think we will revisit agility again at this new facility in May. Thanks to everyone who messaged either here or by pm, and encouraged me to try again with different trainers. I'm hoping we will have a much better experience this time around.


----------



## Wicky

3Pebs3 said:


> Sooooo, I am actually not enjoying Rally that much. Its not as fun as agility was for me or Rundle (except for the teeter of course). I think we will revisit agility again at this new facility in May. Thanks to everyone who messaged either here or by pm, and encouraged me to try again with different trainers. I'm hoping we will have a much better experience this time around.


So glad you are trying agility again! I’m sure after having a break and if Rundle builds confidence with the rest she will be happier when the teeter is reintroduced. Sona did the full height seesaw for the first time as part of a course last week and I wasn’t sure at one point she ever would lol! Although Rally didn’t work out I think it’s good to try a few things to find out what you both like and great you found a training venue that work for you


----------



## ArkansasGold

3Pebs3 said:


> Sooooo, I am actually not enjoying Rally that much. Its not as fun as agility was for me or Rundle (except for the teeter of course). I think we will revisit agility again at this new facility in May. Thanks to everyone who messaged either here or by pm, and encouraged me to try again with different trainers. I'm hoping we will have a much better experience this time around.


I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Rally! I've always heard that agility is really addicting and probably the most fun out of all of the dog sports. I hope this new trainer you've found works out and I know y'all will have tons of fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

3Pebs3 said:


> Sooooo, I am actually not enjoying Rally that much. Its not as fun as agility was for me or Rundle (except for the teeter of course). I think we will revisit agility again at this new facility in May. Thanks to everyone who messaged either here or by pm, and encouraged me to try again with different trainers. I'm hoping we will have a much better experience this time around.


Sorry to hear this, hope the new trainer and facility works out better and you both enjoy it more.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wicky said:


> So glad you are trying agility again! I’m sure after having a break and if Rundle builds confidence with the rest she will be happier when the teeter is reintroduced. Sona did the full height seesaw for the first time as part of a course last week and I wasn’t sure at one point she ever would lol! Although Rally didn’t work out I think it’s good to try a few things to find out what you both like and great you found a training venue that work for you


Thanks Wicky! Congratulations on Sona completing the full height seesaw! Proud moment for sure! The venue and trainers are great for sure. I'm glad I gave Rundle a little break and a chance to try something different. But, I am really excited to give agility another go though. I'm just hoping now that with these new trainers we can overcome her fear instilled by her first experience with agility. This might take work, but, I am confident that we will be able to work through it rather than add to it at this new place.


----------



## Rundlemtn

maegan0412 said:


> I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Rally! I've always heard that agility is really addicting and probably the most fun out of all of the dog sports. I hope this new trainer you've found works out and I know y'all will have tons of fun!


We still have 3 or 4 more weeks of rally left to complete, but for me, it does not compare to agility, nor does it capture Rundle's attention in class the way agility did. In this class, I'm finding Rundle gets bored quite quickly, and then becomes difficult to handle, wanting to say hi to other people and dogs rather than complete the tasks. At home, when practicing the exercises, she can do them all with ease off-leash. I think if she were younger, rally would be great way to teach engagement/loose leash. But, at her age, agility challenged her and myself more. Glad I gave her a break from it though, so we can associate positive emotions with this new training facility. So far so good in that respect!


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear this, hope the new trainer and facility works out better and you both enjoy it more.


No worries. It was good to give her a break, and give her an opportunity to associate positive feelings with this new training facility. I am definitely pleased with the new location. Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so glad you are going to try again!


----------



## Our3dogs

While I like obedience classes, I loved agility when I did it with our RB girl and she loved it as well. I did try rally with our Corgi and I felt (and he did too) the same way you do. For some it is great, but Ralphie got bored with it. But it was good to try something different with him. I consider all these things learning experiences. Enjoy your upcoming agility class.


----------



## Rundlemtn

mylissyk said:


> I'm so glad you are going to try again!


Thanks mylissyk!! :grin2:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Our3dogs said:


> While I like obedience classes, I loved agility when I did it with our RB girl and she loved it as well. I did try rally with our Corgi and I felt (and he did too) the same way you do. For some it is great, but Ralphie got bored with it. But it was good to try something different with him. I consider all these things learning experiences. Enjoy your upcoming agility class.


Thanks! Helpful to know others have had similar experiences. I am now impatiently waiting to start agility again :laugh:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hi Everyone, 
It's official! Rundle is registered for Level 1 agility, starting May 30th. She will be doing it at the same location and with the same trainer that she did Rally, so she will hopefully have already formed have lots of positive associations to start this next stage in her training. We will be doing the class with her "boyfriend" Cooper. I just love seeing these two together, and it will hopefully mean that I have lots of photos and videos to share with you from Rundle's next chapter in her agility journey! Thanks for continuing to follow and support us, as I learn this new crazy world of dog sport!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The classes sound like a lot of fun, enjoy!
Great pictures of her and Cooper, they're cute together.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So its official! We started agility again yesterday. Was a nice start with doing jumps, tunnel, hoop and table - all things Rundle can do. I am keeping my fingers crossed this is a much more positive experience for her this time around. Was really proud of how well she did. You can see a few of our videos from yesterday here: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjbfvw5heNS/?taken-by=bundle.of.rundle
She actually spend most of the class off-lead. She is very attune with me. I just love seeing our relationship captured on video


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's agility going?


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's agility going?


Thanks for asking Carolina Mom! Agility is going well. Rundle is really strong at the obstacles she knows. We had our third class this week and had the first intro to the dog walk. Rundle did not do it. I'm not sure if it was fear, or that she didn't understand what was being asked of her. Our training recommended we get a 12 inch wide piece of plywood, put it up against some stairs and practice at home getting Rundle to go up and down that while telling her the command to go bridge. We've gotten her to do this a couple of times and will continue to practice all week. I'm hoping this translates to class next week. Here are some videos and photos from her week 3 class: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkAelRlBQ04/?taken-by=bundle.of.rundle


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's agility going?


Thanks for asking! We just had our 3rd agility class. Rundle is outstanding at the obstacles she knows. But, when she was introduced to the dog walk, she would not do it. I'm not sure if it was out of fear, or lack of clarity of what she was supposed to do. The trainer recommended we take a 12 wide inch piece of wood, lean it against some stairs and practice over the next week. We have gotten Rundle to do this a couple of times now using her command for the walk. I am hoping that this translates to class next week as we continue to practice. Here are some of the videos and photos from our 3rd class. I am a proud dog mom! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkAelRlBQ04/?taken-by=bundle.of.rundle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, that looks like so much fun. 
I'm sure she'll get the hang of the dog walk.


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video, that looks like so much fun.
> I'm sure she'll get the hang of the dog walk.


Thanks! If you slide your mouse to the side of the picture you will see an arrow button. There are multiple videos and photos there :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, they're great too, thanks!


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, we just had class number four of six. Our trainer's suggestion to lean a plank against the stairs and have Rundle practice on that worked like a charm. For the first time ever this week Rundle did the bridge aka dog walk. I am so thrilled to see her progression and am seriously beginning to wonder how that first trainer ever tried to tell me Rundle doesn't have "it". Clearly the problem was not Rundle, it was her. We haven't yet been taught the teeter in the 6wk session. I suspect that intro is coming next class. But, if she's going to learn it anywhere, I believe we have found the facility that can teach her. Here are some videos from class four. Hover your curser over the right of the picture to advance to the next video and click centre to play. 
https://instagram.com/p/BkSQy3RhBJQ/


----------



## Wendy427

What a good girl!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wendy427 said:


> What a good girl!


Thanks Wendy! I'm really proud of her


----------



## Wicky

That’s fantastic, loved your videos. So pleased you are both enjoying it!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wicky said:


> That’s fantastic, loved your videos. So pleased you are both enjoying it!


Thank you! We really are! Its been a much better experience this time around :laugh:


----------



## Eclipse

Rundle is looking great!


----------



## mylissyk

she looks like she's having fun!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

So much fun! What a talented girl


----------



## Rundlemtn

Eclipse said:


> Rundle is looking great!


Thank you! This means a lot coming from you guys that run your dogs in agility! I still am holding out hope that one day we will be able to trial :crossfing


----------



## Rundlemtn

mylissyk said:


> she looks like she's having fun!


Thanks! I think so too


----------



## Rundlemtn

Joanne & Asia said:


> So much fun! What a talented girl


Aw thanks Joanne! She's come a long way already from where we started :wink2:


----------

